# Probleme mit Email postfach --- Howto Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]



## CrazyRomeo (8. Okt. 2009)

Hi hab mir gerade den Perfekten Server aufgesetzt ;-) läuft auch alles super bis auf das die Mailboxen nicht ordentlich funktionieren. wenn ich von Extern mir eine Mail schicke an mail@superteuer.de kommt sie nicht an will ich von Mail@superteuer.de eine schicken kommt sie auch nicht an und rümmelt mit dieser anzeige in der Mail-Warteschlange



> -Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
> 98A143F42CC     1249 Thu Oct  8 00:17:03 mail@superteuer.de
> (connect to mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25: Connection timed out)
> mverkooyen@gmx.de
> ...


schicke ich selber ne mail an mich (von mail@superteuer.de an mail@superteuer.de) klappt das ohne probleme per webinterface sowie über thunderbirth mittels smtp

vieleicht wisst ihr ja woran es liegen kann ;-)


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2009)

> schicke ich selber ne mail an mich (von mail@superteuer.de an mail@superteuer.de) klappt das ohne probleme per webinterface sowie über thunderbirth mittels smtp


Ok, dann sind die Mailboxen schonmal in Ordnung und funktionieren korrekt.

Ist Dein Server "zuhause" per DSL ans Internet angebunden?

Und schau mal ins amil log und poste die Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## CrazyRomeo (8. Okt. 2009)

hi danke für die schnelle Antwort ;-)

also bin ans Uni-Netz angeschlossen und hab ne statische IP 134.130.183.99

der mail log sieht so aus


```
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24407]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24407]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:10:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24407]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24471]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24471]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:15:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24471]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24543]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24543]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:20:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24543]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:02 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:02 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:02 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:25:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24610]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24610]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24610]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:25:58 crazyhome postfix/qmgr[27132]: CACCC3F42D0: from=, size=1125, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct  8 18:26:28 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24629]: connect to mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25: Connection timed out
Oct  8 18:26:58 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24629]: connect to mx1.gmx.net[213.165.64.102]:25: Connection timed out
Oct  8 18:26:58 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24629]: CACCC3F42D0: to=, relay=none, delay=61515, delays=61455/0.1/60/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx1.gmx.net[213.165.64.102]:25: Connection timed out)
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24679]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24679]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:30:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24679]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:30:58 crazyhome postfix/qmgr[27132]: 98A143F42CC: from=, size=1249, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct  8 18:31:28 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24698]: connect to mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25: Connection timed out
Oct  8 18:31:58 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24698]: connect to mx1.gmx.net[213.165.64.102]:25: Connection timed out
Oct  8 18:31:58 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24698]: 98A143F42CC: to=, relay=none, delay=65695, delays=65635/0.1/60/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx1.gmx.net[213.165.64.102]:25: Connection timed out)
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24749]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24749]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:35:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24749]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:35:58 crazyhome postfix/qmgr[27132]: ED2893F42D1: from=, size=1148, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct  8 18:36:28 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24768]: connect to mx1.gmx.net[213.165.64.102]:25: Connection timed out
Oct  8 18:36:58 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24768]: connect to mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25: Connection timed out
Oct  8 18:36:58 crazyhome postfix/smtp[24768]: ED2893F42D1: to=, relay=none, delay=61574, delays=61513/0.1/60/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25: Connection timed out)
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24834]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24834]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:40:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24834]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24898]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24898]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:45:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24898]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24964]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24964]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:50:01 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[24964]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:55:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:55:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:55:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:55:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 18:55:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25031]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:55:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25031]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 18:55:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25031]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25096]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25096]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:00:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25096]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:05:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:05:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:05:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:05:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Oct  8 19:05:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25174]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:05:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25174]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:05:02 crazyhome postfix/smtpd[25174]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:10:02 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:10:02 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:10:02 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Oct  8 19:10:02 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
```
im mail Errlog steht nixx drin

gruß Marcel


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2009)

Hi,

der Mail log Abschnitt enthält nichts zu gesendeten Emails sondern nur IMAP Abfragen an das Postfach. Versuch das senden bitte nochmal und poste die dann hinzugekommenen log Zeilen.


----------



## Xel.Ra (11. Okt. 2009)

Hey CrazyRomeo,

ich habe ein (Teil-)Problem, das Parallelen zu deinem aufweist.

GMX gehört doch zu Web.de, oder? Ich kann mit meinem ISPConfig aufgesetzten Server unter anderem keine E-Mail-Kommunikation mit Web.de machen. Gleicher Fehler wie bei dir mit GMX. Mit GMail oder Pochta funktioniert es aber einwandfrei. Probier mal aus, ob es bei dir mit Pochta geht. Kann man sich schnell und einfach anonym anmelden: http://www.pochta.ru

Oben rechts schaltet man auf Englisch um. Probiers vielleicht auch mit anderen falls du kannst.

Kannst du mir vielleicht eine E-Mail von deinem GMX an info@karicargo.de senden und mir sagen, wenn du es gemacht hast?

Ich schick dir jetzt gleich eine von meinem Pochta Account an: mail@superteuer.de

Schau mal nach, ob die ankommt und wenn ja, dann haben wir das selbe Problem.

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## CrazyRomeo (14. Okt. 2009)

Hi ;-) sorry hatte leider ein bissel länger gedauert.... also hab den server einfach neu gestartet und dann beginnt er ja die warteschlange abzuarbeiten .... der log sagt folgendes



> Oct 10 00:35:01 crazyhome pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Oct 10 00:35:01 crazyhome pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Oct 10 00:35:01 crazyhome imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
> Oct 10 00:35:01 crazyhome imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
> ...


@ Xel.Ra werd es gleich mal ausprobieren ich geb dir denn ne rückmeldung ;-)


----------



## Xel.Ra (14. Okt. 2009)

Ja, also meine Probleme waren alle DNS-bezogen. Deine wahrsceinlich auch.

Geh auf http://www.intodns.com/superteuer.de .

Die Seite wird dir weiterhelfen. Mit ein bischen Google kriegst dus hin.


----------



## CrazyRomeo (14. Okt. 2009)

an welcher stelle hat der denn bei dir probs gemacht ? bei mir ist fast überall ein grüner hacke nur bei manchen ist ein blaues ausrufezeichen... worauf muss ich denn da schaun ?

lg


----------



## Xel.Ra (14. Okt. 2009)

Ah, dein DNS Server reagiert ja jetzt. Vorhin hatte der Timeout. Hätte gesagt, dass da der Hund begraben liegt. Ja Glue-Record sollteste noch machen.

Hmm. Recursive DNS passt auch. Hab ich grad überprüft. Eigentlich sollte alles gehen. Gib mal eine von dir registrierte E-Mail-Addresse, hab hier noch nen anderen Test, wo man zahlen muss aber ich 7 Tage trial habe (hatte ich wegen mir gemacht). Dann mach ich die noch für dich.

Was studierste denn? Physik?

P.S.: Mach die Addresse unkenntlich, damit sie hier nicht von irgendwelchen SPAM-Bots rausgelesen wird.


----------



## CrazyRomeo (14. Okt. 2009)

hi
ja der server war die ganze zeit aus... hatte einwenig viel um die ohren also kam ich nicht das dzu weiter zu basteln ;-) naja heuta hab ich frei und will mein projekt endlich mal fertig stellen.... grrr
 probier mal "jojo at superteuer.de"

danke schomal ,-)


----------



## Xel.Ra (14. Okt. 2009)

OK, also.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es Probleme machen kann, dass du den Server vom Netz nimmst. Er also nicht Always-on ist.

Ansonsten konnte ich noch herausfinden, dass dein Port 25 nicht erreichbar ist. Also vielleicht läuft postfix nicht richtig. Oder sowas. Mehr kann ich dir jetzt ohne neue infos erstmal nicht helfen.

Studierste jetzt Physik? Ich nämlich auch. Schreib grad Diplomarbeit am CERN/LHC.

Grüße

Xel'Ra


----------



## Xel.Ra (14. Okt. 2009)

Meine Vermutung!

Du sitzt da in deinem Wohnheim hinter irgendeinem Router (oder nur Firewall) auf den du keinen Zugriff hast und kannst deshalb gar keinen Server dort betreiben. Aber es ist nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## CrazyRomeo (14. Okt. 2009)

mum ok dat wär ne möglichkeit... mt dem router.. naja ich werd mal nachfragen. 

ne studiere Technik Kommunikation im ersten semster ;-) ist eigendlich ganz witzig ... wo studierste denn ? also ich in Aachen


----------

